# Sky HD+



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Ive just got my Sky +hd box today, and ive set it up and tried to activate the on demand but nothing. I rang sky and they asked me if i had connected my internet via the ethernet, i told them my internet box is in the opposite side of the living room, this was not explained to me when i took the deal. Can anyone tell me if there is a wireless connector that i can put in the back of my hd box, or anyone local that can move the router from its position to where the tv is situated.:wall:


----------



## thefettler (Feb 23, 2013)

Might be better off getting an ethernet lead long enough to get between the two nicely. Don't be afraid of buying a long one & routing it round your room.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

From memory On Demand takes a while to filter through to your account for whatever reason,I'd give it 24 hours before taking action.

I don't understand what this has to do with being connected to the Internet.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Sky wireless connector is now only £20 rather than the £60+ it used to be http://www.sky.com/products/kit/wireless-connector/


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

i'm sure i saw on the sky site today that they do a wireless alternative for this problem...?
at a price of course...
got the same problem myself but i think i'll buy a long cable and take the time to route it neatly....


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Cheers for the help and advice, i will see what size cable they do, as i need at least 6 mtrs.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Just go onto eBay you'll get one for a couple of quid


----------



## thefettler (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the VOD content is delivered over DSL. So it needs to be connected to les router to work


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Just been looking now, i will try and pick one up tomorrow from any local electrical shop. Only other problem is, due to me being more than 6000 mtrs from the local exchange, i only get 1.5 max download speed, bummer.


----------



## thefettler (Feb 23, 2013)

Ooooo bummer, I'm guessing no cable or infinity close by?


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Sky told me that i need the ethernet cable to download programmes on , on demand.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Nothing, its a pain in the bum. So i will see how i get on with an ethernet cable, before buying a wireless connector.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

davo3587 said:


> Just been looking now, i will try and pick one up tomorrow from any local electrical shop. Only other problem is, due to me being more than 6000 mtrs from the local exchange, i only get 1.5 max download speed, bummer.


Did you take the broadband and tv at the same time?
and did they mention anything about the broadband speed only being 1.5Mb and using the internet and the onDemand ?


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Look at power plug network adaptors will save cables running cables all over the place if hub and sky are near plugs which I assume they will be.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have twi Sky HD boxes, one is eternet and one is a Sky Connector, both work as good as each other being honest, just make sure your router is set up to 'pass through' I think thats what its called as I was having terrible problems with neither box being able to do any on demand downloading etc, until this setting was switched on in the router settings, once that was done, its an excellent service, good choice of catch up TV, on dmeand TV and great selection of films in HD and normal.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

S63 said:


> I don't understand what this has to do with being connected to the Internet.


On demand is delivered via your internet connection.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

i use a powerline adaptor to connected to my sky and then another by my router.. We have also put them in another room in the house which didnt have the best signal and now run things on ethernet.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I have one box connected via power line adapter and one via their wireless connector. Both work as good as the other. 

If you have a old spare router lying around you can configure that if the connection is far away. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Johnnyopolis said:


> i use a powerline adaptor to connected to my sky and then another by my router.. We have also put them in another room in the house which didnt have the best signal and now run things on ethernet.


i'd be interested to hear more details on this as i tend to use my laptop out in my garage a lot and the connection is pretty poor so wonder if this could be a solution or improvement even..?

how do they work..?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

You plug them into a plug socket. Start of with a pair of adapters and then link together to form a network over the ring main. Simples  I use them for my Media PC/Sky/TV/Xbox under the TV


----------



## mrbubba (Mar 20, 2008)

Recently set this up for my father in law, we used a netgear wireless extender that he already had. Plugged an Ethernet cable from that into the sky box, then connected the extender to the Wi-Fi network, the on demand stuff downloaded in seconds (he's on infinity)

I had sky broadband at 1.5mb and it really was dismal, you will struggle to watch any on demand content, as it will take ages to download. I moved back to virgin and have their 30mb package.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

mrbubba said:


> Recently set this up for my father in law, we used a netgear wireless extender that he already had. Plugged an Ethernet cable from that into the sky box, then connected the extender to the Wi-Fi network, the on demand stuff downloaded in seconds (he's on infinity)
> 
> I had sky broadband at 1.5mb and it really was dismal, you will struggle to watch any on demand content, as it will take ages to download. I moved back to virgin and have their 30mb package.


I think the minimum requirements say 2.0mb.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Does the Sky connector have to be connected by cable to the sky box, and then connects wirelessly to the router?


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

To make things worse, my talk talk has gone down. So I've called them and cancelled my account, so I'm on the look out for a new Service provider. I did try and download but the 1.5 was too quick.haha


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Does the Sky connector have to be connected by cable to the sky box, and then connects wirelessly to the router?


Yes that's right.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Anyine have the new virgin or bt internet,


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

You don't need a long Ethernet cable and wifi can be hit and miss for on demand. Best option with your set up isto buy a pair of homeplugs, 200av models will be fine. I use solwise units but there's lots footer makes. You plug one unit into socket by router and then Ethernet cable from router to solwise plug and the other unit in socket your skybox and then Ethernet cable from this unit to skybox. Signal then travels over the mains wiring between the two units. Works a treat :thumb:
You can get a pair of suitable homeplugs for about 30 notes.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

^^^the detail i needed to know but was too worried about posting a really dumb question...:lol:
best place to get plugs? any particular non-bankbreaking brands...?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've got two pairs. Zyxel 200s and DLink 500s. Both pairs work very well indeed and never had a problem with them. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------

